# Triplets anyone?



## Phexia

Sorry if this is a repost but here goes: https://theshapeofamother.com/Total belly time line.jpg

The biggest pregnancy belly I've ever seen! Cute babies too :)


----------



## Margerle

Phexia said:


> Sorry if this is a repost but here goes: https://theshapeofamother.com/Total belly time line.jpg
> 
> The biggest pregnancy belly I've ever seen! Cute babies too :)

I was just looking at that site yesterday! That is a big tummy, but those three little peas look so worth it :)


----------



## ColtonsMom

OMG! :shock: thats crazy! Her babys are cute though!


----------



## Samantha675

If any of you have seen the show Jon & Kate plus 8. Kate's belly when she was carrying sextuplets was that biggest belly I have ever seen. There was a shot of it during on of the shows, but here is the one I could find. 

https://www.becomehealthynow.com/articles/images/gosselin_mom_sm.jpg


----------



## Phexia

OMG how can she even stand?! It must be quite the experience carrying multiples.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

It looks like a big balloon lol


----------



## Samo

I love Jon&Kate+8! She's wonder Mom lol.

And those triplets in the picture are so cute! I wonder are they identical?


----------



## Margerle

Samantha675 said:


> If any of you have seen the show Jon & Kate plus 8. Kate's belly when she was carrying sextuplets was that biggest belly I have ever seen. There was a shot of it during on of the shows, but here is the one I could find.
> 
> https://www.becomehealthynow.com/articles/images/gosselin_mom_sm.jpg

Oh lord. That's a lot of baby!


----------



## Samantha675

Margerle said:


> Oh lord. That's a lot of baby!

Just 6 is all!!!


----------



## AquaDementia

*gulp* I am happy with my one pea!!


----------



## alloyd519

Wow, and I thought I was big with twins!


----------



## CK Too

OMG! How do they even manage to walk with bellies that size!!!?? I spose the discomfort was well worth it at the end though.


----------



## Samantha675

I remember Kate saying her belly measured 105 inches around.


----------



## coccyx

GOOD GRIEF !!!!!! Words escape me


----------



## happy mum

WOW!!!


----------



## Beltane

Those kids are so darn cute! I would have to say that every stretch mark had to be worth it!


----------



## JayleighAnn

That's made me feel really weak to think of carrying belly round all day


----------



## Cariad_bach

happy mum said:


> WOW!!!

Lol just what i was going to say!


----------



## Blob

Eeeek the 15 week one was bigger than i ever got :lol: I dont know how anyone could stand on either of them.


----------



## lolly101

OMG!!! I don't feel so big anymore!!! AND shes still smiling!!!


----------



## dizzy duck

OMG what bellies, I would hate to carry that around all day, but worth it in the end, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## nikkip75

i love jon&kate plus 8!!!!

shes so soooo amazing! and she looks fantastic!

and omg those kids are so beautiful...i dont know how they manage, no wonder their dad is going bald lol....


----------



## dan-o

Wow, amazing! & she is so slim again 3 months pp!!!


----------



## Laura--x

oh my god !!!!!!!


----------

